# Reverse Blade?



## Sakimaru (Mar 8, 2002)

Is there such thing as a reverse blade katana?! I have heard that their is but I don't believe it. (Reverse blade- Where the sharp side is on the opposite side of a regular katana)

Oh and one other thing, I can't seem to find any Kodachi swords online, little help?

thank you:asian: 

~!@SAKIMARU@!~


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 8, 2002)

dont know but i have seen a few double edged katanas i know cold steel sells one


----------



## Despairbear (Mar 8, 2002)

Well when you look back far enough in the swordsmithing history of Japan swords where shaped more like their western brothers some what gadius shaped. As the style changed the sword gained a sloping curve and became much like a cavalry saber with a short blade on the back edge. Latter as fashoins changed again the false (back) edge was discarded and the point of the sword was reworked to allow an easyer tip cut, this was the tachi. Latter the sword was again changed with the new fashions and the blade was slimmed down and thinned out into what we thing of now as the modern katana. While I am not aware of any historical refrance to a double bladed katana the skill required to make a doble edged sword was present in Japan and certinly could have been done though probably woudl not have been.




Despair Bear


----------



## Siegfried (Jul 25, 2002)

There is a reverse blade katana in the anime "Samurai X". The character who uses it had it made so that he can use the same techniques he had been using without killing anyone. He took a vow not to kill anybody.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2002)

You too can now own your own sakabatou or 'Reverse Blade Sword"  for only $280US  (aprox)

http://www.n-p-s.net/sakabatou.htm


How about the ultimate Ginsu?
http://www.n-p-s.net/mugenjin.htm



Gleened this outta a thread over at e-budo
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13301&highlight=sakabatou

:asian:


----------



## Blindside (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out how you would make this blade with traditional japanese forging techniques, and it just isn't going well.  

The classic katana is forged from straight stock and the differential hardening causes the backward bend toward the softer spine.

A straight blade made in this fashion would actually have to start with curved stock, with the blade being fashioned on the inside of the curve, and so that it bends "back" into a straight blade. (tough, even more complicated)

A forward bending blade would have to be forged from stock that was shaped in severe bend, and then the differential hardening would force the spine back into a "revese katana."  Yow, sounds really complicated.  (and tough to draw from a sheath.)

I've never heard of such a thing.  Anyone have an actual reference to a real sword?  Sounds very anime to me.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Aug 28, 2002)

Whoop, heh, never mind.  I just read the e-budo link, sounds like it came out the mind of a cartoonist.

Lamont


----------



## Yari (Sep 6, 2002)

Noto has to be nearly undoable (don't know if it's a word).
Would it be worn like at tachi? HOw would the draw be, or shibori?

What would he do when making a thrust and holding the other hand on top for balance?

Weird sword. 
Nice pictures.

/yari


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 8, 2003)

I think that you've been watching too much Samauri X or Roruni Kenshin.


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 9, 2003)

The traditional katana is single edged and hasn't changed in centuries.  This "reverse blade" thing was never real...just made for cartoons or something.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 9, 2003)

exactly.


----------



## Yari (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yilisifu _
> *The traditional katana is single edged and hasn't changed in centuries.  This "reverse blade" thing was never real...just made for cartoons or something. *



Well depending on what you mean by changing for centuries.
Because the katana changed alot.

This book gives a very good picture on how the katana evovled: The Connoisseur's Book of Japanese Swords
by Kokan Nagayama, Kenji Mishina, ISBN: 4770020716 


/Yari


----------



## old_sempai (Jan 22, 2003)

:asian: 

My own studies found references that state that around the time when the Chu koto [ancient sword period] ended, this is the era wherein straight bladed swords were prominent, and almost all of them had a double edge.  However, some early Ko to [old sword period] blades classified more as a "Tachi" rather that a Katana had a sharpened edge on the back side, but that this sharpened areae only extended about 1/3 down the length from the kissaki.

For 30 bucks a year one can join the United States Japanese Swords Society, and for another 100 join the NTHK and learn a great deal about different Japanese swords.  These two organizations have some extremely knowledgeable individuals that are willing to share what they know.  For myself, I could fill a thimble with what I know about Japanese swords.

Its not necessarily computer games or imaginary fantasies, and more interesting and certainly very educational!

How can you describe holding and examing two 500 year old swords?  For me it was an experience that I'll never forget.  And my one regret is when I was unable because of other commitments to not have been able to travel to the west coast to meet Yamamoto Guji, the 96th Generation high priest of Tsubaki Dia Jinja, Mie Prefecture, Japan, founded in 3 BC.  This gentleman is a Japanese National Treasure Swordsmith who had come to the states at that time to dedicate a Jinja [forge shrine] in the name of a former student.

:asian: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2003)

What is _Tsubaki Dia Jinja_?


----------



## old_sempai (Jan 23, 2003)

It is the name of the Shrine, and forge [I believe Jinja means forge] just outside of Tokyo where Yamamoto Guji lives and works.  As mentioned in my previous post he is the 96th Generation high priest of this shrine that was founded in 3 BC.


----------

